# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Lewis Hamilton to get new Manager

## alan45

*Lewis Hamilton will no longer be managed by his father Anthony as the two look to build a closer family bond away from the rigours of Formula 1.* Anthony has overseen Lewis' career since he was eight years old, and was an instrumental figure in guiding the 25-year-old into F1 and the 2008 title. 
But with Anthony's own business interests growing, the Hamiltons have decided to part ways professionally. 
"I'm 25 now. I think it was inevitable there had to be change," said Lewis. 
"Over the past few years, we looked around to see if we could bring someone else into the picture to help with the situation, whether to help with guidance, sponsors, or whatever it was. 
"We looked at it and I just never felt comfortable with anyone else. My dad is my dad. But all of this time we were discussing bringing someone else in, we never quite had the confidence to do it.

"I think we're now at the point where we are looking to take that step, and I think it is a positive step. 
"I've been in F1 for quite a while now and I wouldn't have been able to do it without my dad. He's done a fantastic job, but he's done that job." 
And Lewis admits it will be refreshing to build his personal relationship with his father away from the pair's business interests. 
"What I am really, really excited about now is having my dad just as my dad," Lewis told Autosport. "I want to have a manager who can take care of all the stresses and do all the other stuff, and then I want to do dad things with my dad. 
"I want to go for a beer with my dad. I want to go bowling with my dad. I want to go on holiday with my dad. 
"Then I want to be able to say to him: 'How is GP Prep going?', and I want to be able to tell him about all the experiences I am having too - but as a dad. 
"I want to be able to have that, and build that relationship. 
"I want my dad to know, and I want everyone to know, he is always going to be my dad. This is us taking a natural progression step."

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah was reading that yesterday.. also reading that he believe Ferrari, mclaren, redbull, and  mercedes will be the top teams this year.. I am liking this new season already and it hasn't even started yet

----------


## alan45

Not long now Shiv. First race in Bahrain 14th March

----------


## Siobhan

> Not long now Shiv. First race in Bahrain 14th March


A nice mother's day present to me!! Schumacher back!!

----------


## alan45

> A nice mother's day present to me!! Schumacher back!!


Hamilton and Button - The Dream Team

----------


## Siobhan

> Hamilton and Button - The Dream Team


Yeah right!! That is all they can do is dream!! Shumacher and Vettel will kick butt this year.. Come on the Germans!!! and Massa (who I have a fondness for)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Has anyone e-mailed Button and Hamilton a photo of the back of Schmey's and Vittel's heads cause that's all they will be seeing this year.  :Lol:

----------

Siobhan (08-03-2010)

----------

